# pindu cichlid



## pinnlol (Dec 4, 2011)

:-? i just wanted to ask how much would a pindu cichlid cost at 1 or 2 inches? i heard these fish are really really rare :-?


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

They are also not Malawian. They are from Lake Barombi Mbo, a small crater lake in WEST Africa. Yes, they are rare. They only come from this lake, and it is small and not easily reached.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k35/2 ... A60051.mp4

The Zoo used to give young away (20 or so per 4 foot tank) to those with big tanks who seriously wanted to help maintain this species. Sadly this main population was lost when the tank broke.

Very hard to say what the price should be.

All the best James


----------



## pinnlol (Dec 4, 2011)

yes im sorry i put it in Malawi by accident and i was just wondering because some guy is selling some that are 1 to 2 inches for 20 dollars i just wanted to know if it was a fair amount because i also heard they think this species might go extinct in the next 5 years so i wanna buy some to help maintain this race


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

here in singapore,

they are selling $50-60 for adults :roll:

they are rare!


----------



## pinnlol (Dec 4, 2011)

yes that why i want to buy some from this guy so that i can help maintain their population so they wont become another extinct animal


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

yes we need more people like u

if we have any hopes of lake vic cichlids and volcano lakes.

in singapore, lake vics is very hard to come by
LFS dont even know lake vics

and we have a bunch of hybrids lake vics here... dammm...
:x 


pinnlol said:


> yes that why i want to buy some from this guy so that i can help maintain their population so they wont become another extinct animal


----------

